# Romantic Horror. Night Sea Journey, Tale of Supernatural.



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

*Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural *

An Eric Hoffer Book Award Winner, 2015.
U.S. Review of Books: "Stunning and absorbing plot on par with--if not better than--a Dan Brown novel."

Romantic horror. Beautiful, seductive, a little bit wild. Kip Livingston is the type of woman who dreams deep. She is a painter. She lives alone in Abasteron House on Horn Island. She is haunted by a dark nocturnal visitor. Each night while Kip sleeps, this winged creature invades her dreams and drags her to the bottom of a ghost-grey sea. Even Kip's Jungian therapist, Dr. Laz Merlyn, cannot help Kip out of this ghostly world. Then she meets the charming but lost Raymond Kera. Raymond can't resist the seductive Kip; he is drawn into Kip's night sea journeys. Can Raymond rescue Kip? What risks will he have to take? Or will Kip pay the ultimate price?

This supernatural thriller is a fast-paced read with the mystery of angels and demons, psychological and spiritual twists, murder and romance.

From the author of the Amazon Kindle best-selling ghost story The Dazzling Darkness, a Readers' Favorite International Bronze Medal Winner, 2014. Paula Cappa is the recipient of a Chanticleer Book Award for Greylock, the prestigious Eric Hoffer Book Award, the Readers' Favorite International Bronze Medal for Supernatural Suspense, and a Gothic Readers Book Club Award Winner in Outstanding Fiction.

http://amzn.to/1PURP54

ERIC HOFFER BOOK AWARD FINALIST, 2015. "This romantic fantasy is propelled by gorgeous language and imagery&#8230;angels and demons&#8230;The grime of inner city Chicago, the tranquility of the Rhode Island coastline, and the depths of a phantasmagoric ocean are the stages for this conflict."

SAN FRANCISCO BOOK REVIEW ★★★★★ posts "NIGHT SEA JOURNEY is like reading a Dan Brown book with a wicked twist: it has real demons. Readers will be taken on a continual thrill ride, impossible to put down, a fast-paced thriller."

READERS' FAVORITE REVIEWS ★★★★★ "Marvelous, atmospheric and, oh, so very, very good. Profound, vibrant, and intensely moving. Highly recommended. Brava!"

★★★★★ Grady Harp, Amazon Hall of Fame Reviewer Gives 5 STARS to Paula Cappa. "A talent that will draw even those who are not keen on supernatural stories into her fold."

HellHorror.com ★★★★★ "Definitely a page turner where I did not want to put the book down. I would recommend this book to anyone who loves a great read, great writer, awesome detailed characters, demons, angels."

HorrorPalace.com ★★★★ "A suspenseful, romantic, mystical tale ... Cappa's superior writing skills, her ability to write this particular story to be so profound and thorough was perhaps one of the most impressive thing about the book."

Horror-Web.com "Beautifully told. Cappa is a skilled writer producing beautiful prose with amazing imagery."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Paula --------------------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural by Paula Cappa free on Amazon.com Sunday

Summon the supernatural &#8230;

Take a deliciously haunting Night Sea Journey into the dark dreaming world of Kip Livingston: a shadowy firehawk, grey figures in sea-masks, and a deep-throated snake.

Preview of the opening Night Sea Journey, A Tale a the Supernatural by Paula Cappa:

Above the grey sea, Kip sees a dark figure leaking streaks. It's him. The firehawk. He flies, full and fast, prowling the hump-backed crests. With a chest full of orange flames, the firehawk hooks his charred wings on a nest of stars. In a hot fit of pride, he races toward Kip. Greedy, his teeth plunge out. The firehawk lets go of his fire-tongue. From the open mouth, Kip hears his tumultuous heart. A scream jams in her throat.

Get if free today on Amazon.com

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Journey-Tale-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B009ONWSC2/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1350058974&sr=1-1&keywords=Night+Sea+Journey+paula+cappa

Paula Cappa is a published short story writer. Visit her web site at paulacappa.wordpress.com

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Betsy>_


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Readers, have you ever had a ghostly cold dream? A nightmare with the chill of death in it? Carl Jung (20th century Swiss psychiatrist) says a dream speaks for itself. Are nightmares telling us something important? Jung believed there is a psychic reality to dreams. He even went so far as to say they carry a supra-luminous level of frequency that exceeds the speed of light. That in itself is frightening.

As dreamers pass into this passage of sleep, they might feel like a heavy dark spot spreading out. This is akin to the fear of losing consciousness. And this fear is so great that-rather than become unconscious-we dream. We create images and action, stories, to maintain our identity. These are the thoughts of Dr. Laz Merlyn, psychiatrist, in Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural by Paula Cappa. A novel about nightmares, dreaming, and a supra-luminous frequency.
Laz Merlyn is a Jungian therapist. He sees a dream as a dance of alternate energy, an event that is actually a psychic reality taking action in our lives.

Let's say you dream of a bird. A phoenix, lush with grand feathers and with wings pushing out. Merlyn will tell you that a phoenix, in Jungian theories, symbolizes the human spleen that protects against infection and cleanses the blood. Maybe in normal life, some bacteria or person or event is poised to attack you in some way. Merlyn will tell you that when you wake up, this phoenix will linger over your life. This psychic energy of the phoenix is present, day upon day, redirecting you, watching over. Are you becoming more guarded as the days pass? Suspicious? Cautious? For some people, this frequency goes unnoticed. For others who are alert to it, they are deeply affected.

But, what if you dream of a raging firehawk? A shadowy winged creature with a flaming chest, shedding ash, who captures you in your sleep and drags you into the bottom of an icy sea. This nightmare comes again and again and each night, you go deeper beneath the choking waves as the firehawk grows more fierce. What would Dr. Laz Merlyn say about that?

Merlyn isn't the cliché handsome type. He has a rather hard face but with kind eyes. His patients find his voice to be tender, like a stream of blue smoke streaming through the air. He might tell you "The flow of psychic dream energy has the power to move inward and outward. In this dream of the firehawk, there is a negative psychic frequency. Likely caused by intense night terrors. What are you afraid of?"

Kip Livingston, an artist who lives alone on Horn Island in a house named Abasteron, dreams of this firehawk. She paints her dreams, bringing them into the physical world for all to see. With Merlyn, Kip explores her fears and the raging firehawk in the opening chapters of Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural. But the exploration takes a turn, as the firehawk reveals it doesn't just live in Kip's dreams.

"LOOK INSIDE" on Amazon.com and experience Kip's dreaming firehawk.

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Journey-Tale-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B009ONWSC2/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1350058974&sr=1-1&keywords=Night+Sea+Journey+paula+cappa

Visit my web site/blog for more of my writing and links to my published short stories: http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

A young woman struggles with supernatural nightmares, forcing her to journey deeper into her dreams to save herself from a mysterious winged being.

There's no such thing as a dream within a dream. Poe was wrong. Dreams are deep shadows between reality and illusion. In the haunted Abasteron House, artist Kip Livingston dreams of a mysterious winged being, all bone and muscle and greedy teeth plunged out. Until one night when her dreams break through the illusion and the nightmares become reality.

On Horn Island, inside Abasteron House ... a tale of the supernatural where the night journey ends beneath the ghost-grey sea. Rich characters, psychological undertones, romance, and murder make this little supernatural thriller a fast-paced read.

Latest Review from Goodreads Reviewer:

"I loved it from the very beginning and all the way to the end. Paula took me on a journey through Kip's dreams of angels and demons. Or were they Kip's dreams? Great visual descriptive writing let me see Kip's paintings and let me experience the dreams along with Raymond, a priest who just met Kip. Toward the end of the book, Raymond asks this question to a friend. "Do you think it's possible for a dream, a dream that is so powerful, so full of desire that the dream is capable of manifesting its elements into our world?" It's a great question. If you want to know the answer, I suggest you read Night Sea Journey by Paula Cappa. I'm facinated with dreams and the supernatural, so this story fired my imagination." - Kay Lalone, Goodreads Reviewer

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Journey-Tale-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B009ONWSC2/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1350058974&sr=1-1&keywords=Night+Sea+Journey+paula+cappa


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Congratulation on your book. You might want to add a picture of the book cover to this post


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

I can't figure how to add my book cover. Can you advise?


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Are you fond of dream demons? Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural is a quiet horror novel with angels, demons, psychological twists, romance, murder.

★★★★★ HELLHORROR REVIEW, 5-Thumbs Up "A page-turner &#8230; I loved it. I would recommend this book to anyone who loves a great read, great writer, awesome detailed characters, demons, angels."

HORROR-WEB.COM REVIEW "Beautifully told. Cappa is a skilled writer producing beautiful prose with amazing imagery &#8230; "

MONSTER LIBRARIAN "Supernaturalism and dream theory, told in dreamy colorful language, with deft characterizations. Highly recommended."

★★★★★ "Quite good and worthy of five stars. BRAVO."
"This is a must read for any fans of the supernatural." 
"Just the right balance of terror and romance." 
"This is a well-written story by an author with skill." 
"This book was great I gotta read it again."

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Journey-Tale-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B009ONWSC2/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1350058974&sr=1-1&keywords=Night+Sea+Journey+paula+cappa


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Are you a "quiet horror" fan? It's October 1st today, the official Horror Month. Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural is getting 5-star reviews on Amazon.  [URL=http://www.amazon.com/Night-Journey-Tale-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B009ONWSC2/ref=sr_1_1]http://www.amazon.com/Night-Journey-Tale-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B009ONWSC2/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1350058974&sr=1-1&keywords=Night+Sea+Journey+paula+cappa[/url]


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Only $2.99! For your Halloween Reading this month. Are you fond of dream demons? Supernatural thriller with angels, demons, psychological twists, romance, murder.

Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural

★★★★★ HELLHORROR REVIEW, 5-Thumbs Up "A page-turner &#8230; I loved it. I would recommend this book to anyone who loves a great read, great writer, awesome detailed characters, demons, angels."

HORROR-WEB.COM REVIEW "Beautifully told. Cappa is a skilled writer producing beautiful prose with amazing imagery."

MONSTER LIBRARIAN "Supernaturalism and dream theory, told in dreamy colorful language, with deft characterizations. Highly recommended."

★★★★★ "Quite good and worthy of five stars. BRAVO."
"This is a must read for any fans of the supernatural." 
"Just the right balance of terror and romance." 
"This is a well-written story by an author with skill." 
"This book was great I gotta read it again."

Buy at AMAZON http://www.amazon.com/Night-Journey-Tale-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B009ONWSC2/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1350058974&sr=1-1&keywords=Night+Sea+Journey+paula+cappa


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Only $2.99 Here are some reviews for your Halloween Reading.

★★★★ HORROR PALACE "A book that can steal the attention of any reader &#8230; suspenseful, romantic, mystical tale that is sure to impress."

★★★★★ HELLHORROR REVIEW "A page-turner &#8230; I loved it. I would recommend this book to anyone who loves a great read, great writer, awesome detailed characters, demons, angels."

HORROR-WEB.COM REVIEW "Beautifully told. Cappa is a skilled writer producing beautiful prose with amazing imagery &#8230; "

MONSTER LIBRARIAN "Supernaturalism and dream theory, told in dreamy colorful language, with deft characterizations. Highly recommended."

★★★★★ "Quite good and worthy of five stars. BRAVO."
"This is a must read for any fans of the supernatural." 
"Just the right balance of terror and romance." 
"This is a well-written story by an author with skill." 
"This book was great I gotta read it again."

In US http://amzn.to/RXKrWX In UK http://amzn.to/1amNQrA

Smashwords http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275962


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Only $2.99! Artist is haunted by nightmares in Abasteron House by the sea.

5-star reviews.
★★★★ HORROR PALACE "A book that can steal the attention of any reader &#8230; suspenseful, romantic, mystical tale that is sure to impress."

★★★★★ HELLHORROR REVIEW "A page-turner &#8230; I loved it. I would recommend this book to anyone who loves a great read, great writer, awesome detailed characters, demons, angels."

HORROR-WEB.COM REVIEW "Beautifully told. Cappa is a skilled writer producing beautiful prose with amazing imagery &#8230; "

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Journey-Tale-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B009ONWSC2/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1350058974&sr=1-1&keywords=Night+Sea+Journey+paula+cappa

Author Bio:
Paula Cappa is a published short story author, novelist, and freelance copy editor. Her short fiction has appeared in Whistling Shade Literary Journal, SmokeLong Quarterly, Every Day Fiction, Fiction365, Twilight Times Ezine, and in anthologies Human Writes Literary Journal, and Mystery Time. Cappa's writing career began as a freelance journalist for newspapers in New York and Connecticut. Her debut novel Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural launched in 2012. The Dazzling Darkness won the Gothic Readers Book Club Choice Award for outstanding fiction in 2013. She writes a weekly fiction blog Reading Fiction,Tales of Terror, on her Web site  [URL=http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/]http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/ [/url]


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

The latest news is that Crispin Books (CrickHollow Books in Wisconsin) will be publishing the print editions of Night Sea Journey. I'm so pleased. So, if you are thinking of reading this "quiet horror" novel on Kindle, do so now at $2.99. The ebook price might be going up come December.

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Journey-Tale-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B009ONWSC2/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1350058974&sr=1-1&keywords=Night+Sea+Journey+paula+cappa


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Only $2.99 Here are some reviews:

★★★★ HORROR PALACE "A book that can steal the attention of any reader &#8230; suspenseful, romantic, mystical tale that is sure to impress."

★★★★★ HELLHORROR REVIEW "A page-turner &#8230; I loved it. I would recommend this book to anyone who loves a great read, great writer, awesome detailed characters, demons, angels."

HORROR-WEB.COM REVIEW "Beautifully told. Cappa is a skilled writer producing beautiful prose with amazing imagery &#8230; "

MONSTER LIBRARIAN "Supernaturalism and dream theory, told in dreamy colorful language, with deft characterizations. Highly recommended."

★★★★★ "Quite good and worthy of five stars. BRAVO."
"This is a must read for any fans of the supernatural."
"Just the right balance of terror and romance."
"This is a well-written story by an author with skill."
"This book was great I gotta read it again."

In US http://amzn.to/RXKrWX  In UK http://amzn.to/1amNQrA


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

NIGHT SEA JOURNEY, A TALE OF THE SUPERNATURAL

A tale of angels, demons, and mystery in the "quiet horror" style.

★★★★ HORROR PALACE "A book that can steal the attention of any reader &#8230; suspenseful, romantic, mystical tale that is sure to impress."

★★★★★ HELLHORROR REVIEW "A page-turner &#8230; I loved it. I would recommend this book to anyone who loves a great read, great writer, awesome detailed characters, demons, angels."

HORROR-WEB.COM REVIEW "Beautifully told. Cappa is a skilled writer producing beautiful prose with amazing imagery &#8230; "

MONSTER LIBRARIAN "Supernaturalism and dream theory, told in dreamy colorful language, with deft characterizations. Highly recommended."

★★★★★ "Quite good and worthy of five stars. BRAVO."
"This is a must read for any fans of the supernatural." 
"Just the right balance of terror and romance." 
"This is a well-written story by an author with skill." 
"This book was great I gotta read it again."

In US http://amzn.to/RXKrWX  In UK http://amzn.to/1amNQrA
Smashwords for Kindle, Ipad, Sony http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/275962

Author Bio: Paula Cappa is a published short story author, novelist, and freelance copy editor. Her short fiction has appeared in Whistling Shade Literary Journal, SmokeLong Quarterly, Every Day Fiction, Fiction365, Twilight Times Ezine, and in anthologies Human Writes Literary Journal, and Mystery Time. Cappa's writing career began as a freelance journalist for newspapers in New York and Connecticut. Her novels include Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural and The Dazzling Darkness, which won the Gothic Readers Book Club Choice Award for outstanding fiction in 2013. She writes a weekly blog, Reading Fiction,Tales of Terror, on her Web site http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

NIGHT SEA JOURNEY, A TALE OF THE SUPERNATURAL
Angels and demons, psychological twists, romance, and murder make this little supernatural thriller a fast-paced read. "Quiet horror" lovers, this is your read.

★★★★ HORROR PALACE "A book that can steal the attention of any reader &#8230; suspenseful, romantic, mystical tale that is sure to impress."

★★★★★ HELLHORROR REVIEW "A page-turner &#8230; I loved it. I would recommend this book to anyone who loves a great read, great writer, awesome detailed characters, demons, angels."

HORROR-WEB.COM REVIEW "Beautifully told. Cappa is a skilled writer producing beautiful prose with amazing imagery..."

MONSTER LIBRARIAN "Supernaturalism and dream theory, told in dreamy colorful language, with deft characterizations. Highly recommended."

★★★★★ "Quite good and worthy of five stars. BRAVO."
"This is a must read for any fans of the supernatural." 
"Just the right balance of terror and romance." 
"This is a well-written story by an author with skill." 
"This book was great I gotta read it again."

In US http://amzn.to/RXKrWX In UK http://amzn.to/1amNQrA

Author Bio: Paula Cappa's short fiction has appeared in Whistling Shade Literary Journal, SmokeLong Quarterly, Every Day Fiction, Fiction365, Twilight Times Ezine, and in anthologies Human Writes Literary Journal, and Mystery Time. She writes a weekly blog, Reading Fiction,Tales of Terror, on her Web site http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Author Bio: Paula Cappa's short fiction has appeared in Whistling Shade Literary Journal, SmokeLong Quarterly, Every Day Fiction, Fiction365, Twilight Times Ezine, and in anthologies Human Writes Literary Journal, and Mystery Time. http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/]Her blog/website is http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/ [/url]

NIGHT SEA JOURNEY, A TALE OF THE SUPERNATURAL
★★★★ HORROR PALACE "A book that can steal the attention of any reader &#8230; suspenseful, romantic, mystical tale that is sure to impress."

★★★★★ HELLHORROR REVIEW "A page-turner &#8230; I loved it. I would recommend this book to anyone who loves a great read, great writer, awesome detailed characters, demons, angels."

HORROR-WEB.COM REVIEW "Beautifully told. Cappa is a skilled writer producing beautiful prose with amazing imagery &#8230; "

MONSTER LIBRARIAN "Supernaturalism and dream theory, told in dreamy colorful language, with deft characterizations. Highly recommended."

★★★★★ "Quite good and worthy of five stars. BRAVO."
"This is a must read for any fans of the supernatural." 
"Just the right balance of terror and romance." 
"This is a well-written story by an author with skill." 
"This book was great I gotta read it again."

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Journey-Tale-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B009ONWSC2/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1350058974&sr=1-1&keywords=Night+Sea+Journey+paula+cappa


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

NIGHT SEA JOURNEY, A TALE OF THE SUPERNATURAL

★★★★ HORROR PALACE "A book that can steal the attention of any reader &#8230; suspenseful, romantic, mystical tale that is sure to impress."

★★★★★ HELLHORROR REVIEW "A page-turner &#8230; I loved it. I would recommend this book to anyone who loves a great read, great writer, awesome detailed characters, demons, angels."

HORROR-WEB.COM REVIEW "Beautifully told. Cappa is a skilled writer producing beautiful prose with amazing imagery &#8230;

MONSTER LIBRARIAN "Supernaturalism and dream theory, told in dreamy colorful language, with deft characterizations. Highly recommended."

★★★★★ "Quite good and worthy of five stars. BRAVO."
"This is a must read for any fans of the supernatural." 
"Just the right balance of terror and romance." 
"This is a well-written story by an author with skill." 
"This book was great I gotta read it again."

Kindle Ebook:
http://www.amazon.com/Night-Journey-Tale-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B009ONWSC2/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1350058974&sr=1-1&keywords=Night+Sea+Journey+paula+cappa


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

NIGHT SEA JOURNEY, A TALE OF THE SUPERNATURAL
Angels and demons, psychological twists, romance, and murder make this little supernatural thriller a fast-paced read. "Quiet horror" lovers, this is your read.

★★★★ HORROR PALACE "A book that can steal the attention of any reader &#8230; suspenseful, romantic, mystical tale that is sure to impress."

★★★★★ HELLHORROR REVIEW "A page-turner &#8230; I loved it. I would recommend this book to anyone who loves a great read, great writer, awesome detailed characters, demons, angels."

HORROR-WEB.COM REVIEW "Beautifully told. Cappa is a skilled writer producing beautiful prose with amazing imagery..."

MONSTER LIBRARIAN "Supernaturalism and dream theory, told in dreamy colorful language, with deft characterizations. Highly recommended."

★★★★★ "Quite good and worthy of five stars. BRAVO."
"This is a must read for any fans of the supernatural."
"Just the right balance of terror and romance."
"This is a well-written story by an author with skill."
"This book was great I gotta read it again."

In US http://amzn.to/RXKrWX  In UK http://amzn.to/1amNQrA

Author Bio: Paula Cappa's short fiction has appeared in Whistling Shade Literary Journal, SmokeLong Quarterly, Every Day Fiction, Fiction365, Twilight Times Ezine, and in anthologies Human Writes Literary Journal, and Mystery Time. She writes a weekly blog, Reading Fiction,Tales of Terror, on her Web site http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural $2.99 on Kindle or Nook (print edition by Crispin Books)

A demon is a dark powerful visitor from another realm. True? A demon inside a dream is an imaginary construct that vanishes upon waking. True or false? Kip Livingston will tell you, false. She lives in Abasteron House and is a painter among the most talented of artists with an inspired imagination. She knows the truth because each night while Kip sleeps, a winged creature all bone and muscle and greedy teeth plunged out invades her dreams. This dark visitor drags her to the bottom of a ghost-grey sea. Even after she struggles to bolt awake, the dream remains a haunting dark master, breaking into her physical reality. She turns to an exiled priest Raymond Kera who falls for her seductive charms. Can Raymond save her from this dream demon or will Kip have to save herself? Raymond discovers that Kip's night sea journey is descensus ad inferos-a descent into Hades, into the land of ghosts somewhere beyond consciousness. Would you go with her?

Soon to be released in print edition published by Crispin Book (Crickhollow Books)

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Journey-Tale-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B009ONWSC2/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1350058974&sr=1-1&keywords=Night+Sea+Journey+paula+cappa

★★★★ HORROR PALACE "A book that can steal the attention of any reader &#8230; suspenseful, romantic, mystical tale that is sure to impress."

★★★★★ HELLHORROR REVIEW "A page-turner &#8230; I loved it. I would recommend this book to anyone who loves a great read, great writer, awesome detailed characters, demons, angels."

HORROR-WEB.COM REVIEW "Beautifully told. Cappa is a skilled writer producing beautiful prose with amazing imagery &#8230; "

MONSTER LIBRARIAN "Supernaturalism and dream theory, told in dreamy colorful language, with deft characterizations. Highly recommended."

★★★★★ "Quite good and worthy of five stars. BRAVO."
"This is a must read for any fans of the supernatural." 
"Just the right balance of terror and romance." 
"This is a well-written story by an author with skill." 
"This book was great I gotta read it again."


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural $2.99 on Kindle (print edition by Crispin Books)

A demon is a dark powerful visitor from another realm. True? A demon inside a dream is an imaginary construct that vanishes upon waking. True or false? Kip Livingston will tell you, false. She lives in Abasteron House and is a painter among the most talented of artists with an inspired imagination. She knows the truth because each night while Kip sleeps, a winged creature all bone and muscle and greedy teeth plunged out invades her dreams. This dark visitor drags her to the bottom of a ghost-grey sea. Even after she struggles to bolt awake, the dream remains a haunting dark master, breaking into her physical reality. She turns to an exiled priest Raymond Kera who falls for her seductive charms. Can Raymond save her from this dream demon or will Kip have to save herself? Raymond discovers that Kip's night sea journey is descensus ad inferos-a descent into Hades, into the land of ghosts somewhere beyond consciousness. Would you go with her?

Soon to be released in print edition published by Crispin Book (Crickhollow Books)

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Journey-Tale-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B009ONWSC2/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1350058974&sr=1-1&keywords=Night+Sea+Journey+paula+cappa

★★★★ HORROR PALACE "A book that can steal the attention of any reader &#8230; suspenseful, romantic, mystical tale that is sure to impress."

★★★★★ HELLHORROR REVIEW "A page-turner &#8230; I loved it. I would recommend this book to anyone who loves a great read, great writer, awesome detailed characters, demons, angels."

HORROR-WEB.COM REVIEW "Beautifully told. Cappa is a skilled writer producing beautiful prose with amazing imagery &#8230; "

MONSTER LIBRARIAN "Supernaturalism and dream theory, told in dreamy colorful language, with deft characterizations. Highly recommended."

★★★★★ "Quite good and worthy of five stars. BRAVO."
"This is a must read for any fans of the supernatural."
"Just the right balance of terror and romance."
"This is a well-written story by an author with skill."
"This book was great I gotta read it again."

*Author Bio*: Paula Cappa is a published short story author, novelist, and freelance copy editor. Her short fiction has appeared in Whistling Shade Literary Journal, SmokeLong Quarterly, Every Day Fiction, Fiction365, Twilight Times Ezine, and in anthologies Human Writes Literary Journal, and Mystery Time. Cappa's writing career began as a freelance journalist for newspapers in New York and Connecticut. Her novels include Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural and The Dazzling Darkness (Crispin Books of Crickhollow Books), which won the Gothic Readers Book Club Choice Award for outstanding fiction in 2013. She writes a weekly blog, Reading Fiction,Tales of Terror, on her Web site  [URL=http://paulacappa.wordpress]http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/[/url]


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural $2.99 on Kindle (print edition by Crispin Books)

A demon is a dark powerful visitor from another realm. True? A demon inside a dream is an imaginary construct that vanishes upon waking. True or false? Kip Livingston will tell you, false. She lives in Abasteron House and is a painter among the most talented of artists with an inspired imagination. She knows the truth because each night while Kip sleeps, a winged creature all bone and muscle and greedy teeth plunged out invades her dreams. This dark visitor drags her to the bottom of a ghost-grey sea. Even after she struggles to bolt awake, the dream remains a haunting dark master, breaking into her physical reality. She turns to an exiled priest Raymond Kera who falls for her seductive charms. Can Raymond save her from this dream demon or will Kip have to save herself? Raymond discovers that Kip's night sea journey is descensus ad inferos-a descent into Hades, into the land of ghosts somewhere beyond consciousness. Would you go with her?

Soon to be released in print edition published by Crispin Book (Crickhollow Books)

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Journey-Tale-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B009ONWSC2/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1350058974&sr=1-1&keywords=Night+Sea+Journey+paula+cappa

★★★★ HORROR PALACE "A book that can steal the attention of any reader &#8230; suspenseful, romantic, mystical tale that is sure to impress."

★★★★★ HELLHORROR REVIEW "A page-turner &#8230; I loved it. I would recommend this book to anyone who loves a great read, great writer, awesome detailed characters, demons, angels."

HORROR-WEB.COM REVIEW "Beautifully told. Cappa is a skilled writer producing beautiful prose with amazing imagery &#8230; "

MONSTER LIBRARIAN "Supernaturalism and dream theory, told in dreamy colorful language, with deft characterizations. Highly recommended."

★★★★★ "Quite good and worthy of five stars. BRAVO."
"This is a must read for any fans of the supernatural."
"Just the right balance of terror and romance."
"This is a well-written story by an author with skill."
"This book was great I gotta read it again."

Author Bio: Paula Cappa is a published short story author, novelist, and freelance copy editor. Her short fiction has appeared in Whistling Shade Literary Journal, SmokeLong Quarterly, Every Day Fiction, Fiction365, Twilight Times Ezine, and in anthologies Human Writes Literary Journal, and Mystery Time. Cappa's writing career began as a freelance journalist for newspapers in New York and Connecticut. Her novels include Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural and The Dazzling Darkness (Crispin Books of Crickhollow Books), which won the Gothic Readers Book Club Choice Award for outstanding fiction in 2013. She writes a weekly blog, Reading Fiction,Tales of Terror, on her Web site http://paulacappa.wordpress.com/


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural $2.99 on Kindle (print edition by Crispin Books)

A demon is a dark powerful visitor from another realm. True? A demon inside a dream is an imaginary construct that vanishes upon waking. True or false? Kip Livingston will tell you, false. She lives in Abasteron House and is a painter among the most talented of artists with an inspired imagination. She knows the truth because each night while Kip sleeps, a winged creature all bone and muscle and greedy teeth plunged out invades her dreams. This dark visitor drags her to the bottom of a ghost-grey sea. Even after she struggles to bolt awake, the dream remains a haunting dark master, breaking into her physical reality. She turns to an exiled priest Raymond Kera who falls for her seductive charms. Can Raymond save her from this dream demon or will Kip have to save herself? Raymond discovers that Kip's night sea journey is descensus ad inferos-a descent into Hades, into the land of ghosts somewhere beyond consciousness. Would you go with her?

Soon to be released in print edition published by Crispin Book (Crickhollow Books)

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Journey-Tale-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B009ONWSC2/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1350058974&sr=1-1&keywords=Night+Sea+Journey+paula+cappa

★★★★ HORROR PALACE "A book that can steal the attention of any reader &#8230; suspenseful, romantic, mystical tale that is sure to impress."

★★★★★ HELLHORROR REVIEW "A page-turner &#8230; I loved it. I would recommend this book to anyone who loves a great read, great writer, awesome detailed characters, demons, angels."

HORROR-WEB.COM REVIEW "Beautifully told. Cappa is a skilled writer producing beautiful prose with amazing imagery &#8230; "

MONSTER LIBRARIAN "Supernaturalism and dream theory, told in dreamy colorful language, with deft characterizations. Highly recommended."

★★★★★ "Quite good and worthy of five stars. BRAVO."
"This is a must read for any fans of the supernatural."
"Just the right balance of terror and romance."
"This is a well-written story by an author with skill."
"This book was great I gotta read it again."

Author Bio: Paula Cappa is a published short story author, novelist, and freelance copy editor. Her short fiction has appeared in Whistling Shade Literary Journal, SmokeLong Quarterly, Every Day Fiction, Fiction365, Twilight Times Ezine, and in anthologies Human Writes Literary Journal, and Mystery Time. Cappa's writing career began as a freelance journalist for newspapers in New York and Connecticut. Her novels include Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural and The Dazzling Darkness (Crispin Books of Crickhollow Books), which won the Gothic Readers Book Club Choice Award for outstanding fiction in 2013.


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural $2.99 on Kindle (print edition by Crispin Books)

A demon is a dark powerful visitor from another realm. True? A demon inside a dream is an imaginary construct that vanishes upon waking. True or false? Kip Livingston will tell you, false. She lives in Abasteron House and is a painter among the most talented of artists with an inspired imagination. She knows the truth because each night while Kip sleeps, a winged creature all bone and muscle and greedy teeth plunged out invades her dreams. This dark visitor drags her to the bottom of a ghost-grey sea. Even after she struggles to bolt awake, the dream remains a haunting dark master, breaking into her physical reality. She turns to an exiled priest Raymond Kera who falls for her seductive charms. Can Raymond save her from this dream demon or will Kip have to save herself? Raymond discovers that Kip's night sea journey is descensus ad inferos--a descent into Hades, into the land of ghosts somewhere beyond consciousness. Would you go with her?

Soon to be released in print edition published by Crispin Book (Crickhollow Books)

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Journey-Tale-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B009ONWSC2/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1350058974&sr=1-1&keywords=Night+Sea+Journey+paula+cappa

★★★★ HORROR PALACE "A book that can steal the attention of any reader ... suspenseful, romantic, mystical tale that is sure to impress."

★★★★★ HELLHORROR REVIEW "A page-turner ... I loved it. I would recommend this book to anyone who loves a great read, great writer, awesome detailed characters, demons, angels."

HORROR-WEB.COM REVIEW "Beautifully told. Cappa is a skilled writer producing beautiful prose with amazing imagery ... "

MONSTER LIBRARIAN "Supernaturalism and dream theory, told in dreamy colorful language, with deft characterizations. Highly recommended."

★★★★★ "Quite good and worthy of five stars. BRAVO."
"This is a must read for any fans of the supernatural."
"Just the right balance of terror and romance."
"This is a well-written story by an author with skill."
"This book was great I gotta read it again."

*Author Bio:* Paula Cappa is a published short story author, novelist, and freelance copy editor. Her short fiction has appeared in Whistling Shade Literary Journal, SmokeLong Quarterly, Every Day Fiction, Fiction365, Twilight Times Ezine, and in anthologies Human Writes Literary Journal, and Mystery Time. Cappa's writing career began as a freelance journalist for newspapers in New York and Connecticut. Her novels include Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural and The Dazzling Darkness (Crispin Books of Crickhollow Books), which won the Gothic Readers Book Club Choice Award for outstanding fiction in 2013.


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural $2.99 on Kindle (print edition by Crispin Books, $16.95)

A demon is a dark powerful visitor from another realm. True? A demon inside a dream is an imaginary construct that vanishes upon waking. True or false? Kip Livingston will tell you, false. She lives in Abasteron House and is a painter among the most talented of artists with an inspired imagination. She knows the truth because each night while Kip sleeps, a winged creature all bone and muscle and greedy teeth plunged out invades her dreams. This dark visitor drags her to the bottom of a ghost-grey sea. Even after she struggles to bolt awake, the dream remains a haunting dark master, breaking into her physical reality. She turns to an exiled priest Raymond Kera who falls for her seductive charms. Can Raymond save her from this dream demon or will Kip have to save herself? Raymond discovers that Kip's night sea journey is descensus ad inferos--a descent into Hades, into the land of ghosts somewhere beyond consciousness. Would you go with her?

Soon to be released in print edition published by Crispin Book (Crickhollow Books)

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Journey-Tale-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B009ONWSC2/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1350058974&sr=1-1&keywords=Night+Sea+Journey+paula+cappa

★★★★ HORROR PALACE "A book that can steal the attention of any reader ... suspenseful, romantic, mystical tale that is sure to impress."

★★★★★ HELLHORROR REVIEW "A page-turner ... I loved it. I would recommend this book to anyone who loves a great read, great writer, awesome detailed characters, demons, angels."

HORROR-WEB.COM REVIEW "Beautifully told. Cappa is a skilled writer producing beautiful prose with amazing imagery ... "

MONSTER LIBRARIAN "Supernaturalism and dream theory, told in dreamy colorful language, with deft characterizations. Highly recommended."

★★★★★ "Quite good and worthy of five stars. BRAVO."
"This is a must read for any fans of the supernatural."
"Just the right balance of terror and romance."
"This is a well-written story by an author with skill."
"This book was great I gotta read it again."

Author Bio: Paula Cappa is a published short story author, novelist, and freelance copy editor. Her short fiction has appeared in Whistling Shade Literary Journal, SmokeLong Quarterly, Every Day Fiction, Fiction365, Twilight Times Ezine, and in anthologies Human Writes Literary Journal, and Mystery Time. Cappa's writing career began as a freelance journalist for newspapers in New York and Connecticut. Her novels include Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural and The Dazzling Darkness (Crispin Books of Crickhollow Books), which won the Gothic Readers Book Club Choice Award for outstanding fiction in 2013.


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural $2.99 on Kindle (print edition by Crispin Books, $16.95)

A demon is a dark powerful visitor from another realm. True? A demon inside a dream is an imaginary construct that vanishes upon waking. True or false? Kip Livingston will tell you, false. She lives in Abasteron House and is a painter among the most talented of artists with an inspired imagination. She knows the truth because each night while Kip sleeps, a winged creature all bone and muscle and greedy teeth plunged out invades her dreams. This dark visitor drags her to the bottom of a ghost-grey sea. Even after she struggles to bolt awake, the dream remains a haunting dark master, breaking into her physical reality. She turns to an exiled priest Raymond Kera who falls for her seductive charms. Can Raymond save her from this dream demon or will Kip have to save herself? Raymond discovers that Kip's night sea journey is descensus ad inferos--a descent into Hades, into the land of ghosts somewhere beyond consciousness. Would you go with her?

Soon to be released in print edition published by Crispin Book (Crickhollow Books)

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Journey-Tale-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B009ONWSC2/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1350058974&sr=1-1&keywords=Night+Sea+Journey+paula+cappa

★★★★ HORROR PALACE "A book that can steal the attention of any reader ... suspenseful, romantic, mystical tale that is sure to impress."

★★★★★ HELLHORROR REVIEW "A page-turner ... I loved it. I would recommend this book to anyone who loves a great read, great writer, awesome detailed characters, demons, angels."

HORROR-WEB.COM REVIEW "Beautifully told. Cappa is a skilled writer producing beautiful prose with amazing imagery ... "

MONSTER LIBRARIAN "Supernaturalism and dream theory, told in dreamy colorful language, with deft characterizations. Highly recommended."

★★★★★ "Quite good and worthy of five stars. BRAVO."
"This is a must read for any fans of the supernatural."
"Just the right balance of terror and romance."
"This is a well-written story by an author with skill."
"This book was great I gotta read it again."

Author Bio: Paula Cappa is a published short story author, novelist, and freelance copy editor. Her short fiction has appeared in Whistling Shade Literary Journal, SmokeLong Quarterly, Every Day Fiction, Fiction365, Twilight Times Ezine, and in anthologies Human Writes Literary Journal, and Mystery Time. Cappa's writing career began as a freelance journalist for newspapers in New York and Connecticut. Her novels include Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural and The Dazzling Darkness (Crispin Books of Crickhollow Books), which won the Gothic Readers Book Club Choice Award for outstanding fiction in 2013.


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural $2.99 on Kindle (print edition by Crispin Books, $16.95)

A demon is a dark powerful visitor from another realm. True? A demon inside a dream is an imaginary construct that vanishes upon waking. True or false? Kip Livingston will tell you, false. She lives in Abasteron House and is a painter among the most talented of artists with an inspired imagination. She knows the truth because each night while Kip sleeps, a winged creature all bone and muscle and greedy teeth plunged out invades her dreams. This dark visitor drags her to the bottom of a ghost-grey sea. Even after she struggles to bolt awake, the dream remains a haunting dark master, breaking into her physical reality. She turns to an exiled priest Raymond Kera who falls for her seductive charms. Can Raymond save her from this dream demon or will Kip have to save herself? Raymond discovers that Kip's night sea journey is descensus ad inferos--a descent into Hades, into the land of ghosts somewhere beyond consciousness. Would you go with her?

Print edition published by Crispin Book (Crickhollow Books)

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Journey-Tale-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B009ONWSC2/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1350058974&sr=1-1&keywords=Night+Sea+Journey+paula+cappa

★★★★ HORROR PALACE "A book that can steal the attention of any reader ... suspenseful, romantic, mystical tale that is sure to impress."

★★★★★ HELLHORROR REVIEW "A page-turner ... I loved it. I would recommend this book to anyone who loves a great read, great writer, awesome detailed characters, demons, angels."

HORROR-WEB.COM REVIEW "Beautifully told. Cappa is a skilled writer producing beautiful prose with amazing imagery ... "

MONSTER LIBRARIAN "Supernaturalism and dream theory, told in dreamy colorful language, with deft characterizations. Highly recommended."

★★★★★ "Quite good and worthy of five stars. BRAVO."
"This is a must read for any fans of the supernatural."
"Just the right balance of terror and romance."
"This is a well-written story by an author with skill."
"This book was great I gotta read it again."

Author Bio: Paula Cappa is a published short story author, novelist, and freelance copy editor. Her short fiction has appeared in Whistling Shade Literary Journal, SmokeLong Quarterly, Every Day Fiction, Fiction365, Twilight Times Ezine, and in anthologies Human Writes Literary Journal, and Mystery Time. Cappa's writing career began as a freelance journalist for newspapers in New York and Connecticut. Her novels include Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural and The Dazzling Darkness (Crispin Books of Crickhollow Books), which won the Gothic Readers Book Club Choice Award for outstanding fiction in 2013.


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural $2.99 on Kindle (print edition by Crispin Books, $16.95)

A demon is a dark powerful visitor from another realm. True? A demon inside a dream is an imaginary construct that vanishes upon waking. True or false? Kip Livingston will tell you, false. She lives in Abasteron House and is a painter among the most talented of artists with an inspired imagination. She knows the truth because each night while Kip sleeps, a winged creature all bone and muscle and greedy teeth plunged out invades her dreams. This dark visitor drags her to the bottom of a ghost-grey sea. Even after she struggles to bolt awake, the dream remains a haunting dark master, breaking into her physical reality. She turns to an exiled priest Raymond Kera who falls for her seductive charms. Can Raymond save her from this dream demon or will Kip have to save herself? Raymond discovers that Kip's night sea journey is descensus ad inferos--a descent into Hades, into the land of ghosts somewhere beyond consciousness. Would you go with her?

Soon to be released in print edition published by Crispin Book (Crickhollow Books)

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Journey-Tale-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B009ONWSC2/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1350058974&sr=1-1&keywords=Night+Sea+Journey+paula+cappa

★★★★ HORROR PALACE "A book that can steal the attention of any reader ... suspenseful, romantic, mystical tale that is sure to impress."

★★★★★ HELLHORROR REVIEW "A page-turner ... I loved it. I would recommend this book to anyone who loves a great read, great writer, awesome detailed characters, demons, angels."

HORROR-WEB.COM REVIEW "Beautifully told. Cappa is a skilled writer producing beautiful prose with amazing imagery ... "

MONSTER LIBRARIAN "Supernaturalism and dream theory, told in dreamy colorful language, with deft characterizations. Highly recommended."

★★★★★ "Quite good and worthy of five stars. BRAVO."
"This is a must read for any fans of the supernatural."
"Just the right balance of terror and romance."
"This is a well-written story by an author with skill."
"This book was great I gotta read it again."

Author Bio: Paula Cappa is a published short story author, novelist, and freelance copy editor. Her short fiction has appeared in Whistling Shade Literary Journal, SmokeLong Quarterly, Every Day Fiction, Fiction365, Twilight Times Ezine, and in anthologies Human Writes Literary Journal, and Mystery Time. Cappa's writing career began as a freelance journalist for newspapers in New York and Connecticut. Her novels include Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural and The Dazzling Darkness (Crispin Books of Crickhollow Books), which won the Gothic Readers Book Club Choice Award for outstanding fiction in 2013.


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural $2.99 on Kindle (print edition by Crispin Books, $16.95)

A demon is a dark powerful visitor from another realm. True? A demon inside a dream is an imaginary construct that vanishes upon waking. True or false? Kip Livingston will tell you, false. She lives in Abasteron House and is a painter among the most talented of artists with an inspired imagination. She knows the truth because each night while Kip sleeps, a winged creature all bone and muscle and greedy teeth plunged out invades her dreams. This dark visitor drags her to the bottom of a ghost-grey sea. Even after she struggles to bolt awake, the dream remains a haunting dark master, breaking into her physical reality. She turns to an exiled priest Raymond Kera who falls for her seductive charms. Can Raymond save her from this dream demon or will Kip have to save herself? Raymond discovers that Kip's night sea journey is descensus ad inferos--a descent into Hades, into the land of ghosts somewhere beyond consciousness. Would you go with her?

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Journey-Tale-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B009ONWSC2/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1350058974&sr=1-1&keywords=Night+Sea+Journey+paula+cappa

*San Francisco Book Review
*
Night Sea Journey is like reading a Dan Brown book with a wicked twist: it has real demons. Readers will be taken on a continual thrill ride. Excellent and impossible to put down. A fast-paced thriller where reality is blurred and faith is tested, guaranteeing to keep you enthralled until the very last word.

"Definitely a page turner where I did not want to put the book down. I would recommend this book to anyone who loves a great read, great writer, awesome detailed characters, demons, angels." *HellHorror.com ******

"A suspenseful, romantic, mystical tale ... Cappa's superior writing skills, her ability to write this particular story to be so profound and thorough was perhaps one of the most impressive thing about the book." *HorrorPalace.com *****

"Beautifully told. Cappa is a skilled writer producing beautiful prose with amazing imagery." Horror-Web.com

Author Bio: Paula Cappa is a published short story author, novelist, and freelance copy editor. Her short fiction has appeared in Dark Gothic Resurrected, Whistling Shade Literary Journal, SmokeLong Quarterly, Every Day Fiction, Sirens Ezine, Fiction365, Twilight Times Ezine, and in anthologies Journals of Horror: Found Fiction, Human Writes Literary Journal, and Mystery Time. Cappa's writing career began as a freelance journalist for newspapers in New York and Connecticut. Her novels include Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural and The Dazzling Darkness (Crispin Books of Crickhollow Books), which won the Gothic Readers Book Club Choice Award for outstanding fiction in 2013 and Readers' Favorite Bronze Medal for supernatural fiction 2014.


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

NIGHT SEA JOURNEY is award-winning, supernatural thriller. Ebook.

ERIC HOFFER BOOK AWARD WINNER: "This romantic fantasy is propelled by gorgeous language and imagery." 
U.S. REVIEW OF BOOKS "Stunning and absorbing plot on par with--if not better than--a Dan Brown novel. Truly an outstanding read."

SAN FRANCISCO BOOK REVIEW ★★★★★ "NIGHT SEA JOURNEY is like reading a Dan Brown book with a wicked twist: it has real demons. Readers will be taken on a continual thrill ride, impossible to put down, a fast-paced thriller."

READERS' FAVORITE REVIEWS★★★★★ Marvelous, atmospheric and, oh, so very, very good. Profound, vibrant, and intensely moving. Highly recommended. Brava!" 
★★★★★ Grady Harp, Amazon Hall of Fame Reviewer. "A talent that will draw even those who are not keen on supernatural stories into her fold.
Night Sea Journey is published by CRISPIN BOOKS.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Night-Journey-Tale-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B009ONWSC2

paulacappa.wordpress.com

*<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Ann> *


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Mystery on Horn Island
NIGHT SEA JOURNEY is an ERIC HOFFER BOOK AWARD WINNER, 2015

https://www.amazon.com/Night-Sea-Journey-Tale-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B009ONWSC2?ie=UTF8&keywords=Night%20Sea%20Journey%2C%20A%20Tale%20of%20the%20supernatural&qid=1379253983&ref_=sr_1_1&s=books&sr=1-1

U.S. REVIEW OF BOOKS "Stunning and absorbing plot on par with-if not better than-a Dan Brown novel. Truly an outstanding read."

READERS' FAVORITE REVIEWS★★★★★ Marvelous, atmospheric and, oh, so very, very good. Profound, vibrant, and intensely moving. Highly recommended."

★★★★★ Grady Harp, Amazon Hall of Fame Reviewer. "A talent that will draw even those who are not keen on supernatural stories into her fold."
SAN FRANCISCO BOOK REVIEW ★★★★★ "NIGHT SEA JOURNEY is like reading a Dan Brown book with a wicked twist: it has real demons. Readers will be taken on a continual thrill ride, impossible to put down, a fast-paced thriller."

ERIC HOFFER BOOK AWARD WINNER: "This romantic fantasy is propelled by gorgeous language and imagery."

From the author of the Amazon Kindle best-selling ghost story The Dazzling Darkness, a Readers' Favorite International Bronze Medal Winner, 2014.


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Mystery on Horn Island
NIGHT SEA JOURNEY is an ERIC HOFFER BOOK AWARD WINNER, 2015
"This romantic fantasy is propelled by gorgeous language and imagery." 
U.S. REVIEW OF BOOKS "Stunning and absorbing plot on par with-if not better than-a Dan Brown novel. Truly an outstanding read."
SAN FRANCISCO BOOK REVIEW ★★★★★ "NIGHT SEA JOURNEY is like reading a Dan Brown book with a wicked twist: it has real demons. Readers will be taken on a continual thrill ride, impossible to put down, a fast-paced thriller." 
★★★★★ Grady Harp, Amazon Hall of Fame Reviewer. "A talent that will draw even those who are not keen on supernatural stories into her fold."
READERS' FAVORITE REVIEWS★★★★★ Marvelous, atmospheric and, oh, so very, very good. Profound, vibrant, and intensely moving. Highly recommended." 
https://www.amazon.com/Night-Sea-Journey-Tale-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B009ONWSC2?ie=UTF8&keywords=Night%20Sea%20Journey%2C%20A%20Tale%20of%20the%20supernatural&qid=1379253983&ref_=sr_1_1&s=books&sr=1-1

Night Sea Journey is published by CRISPIN BOOKS. Paula Cappa is the recipient of a Chanticleer Book Award, an Eric Hoffer Book Award, the Readers' Favorite International Bronze Medal for supernatural suspense, and a Gothic Readers Book Club Award Winner for Outstanding Fiction.


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural

An Eric Hoffer Book Award Winner, 2015.
U.S. Review of Books: "Stunning and absorbing plot on par with--if not better than--a Dan Brown novel."

Beautiful, seductive, a little bit wild. Kip Livingston is the type of woman who dreams deep. She is a painter. She lives alone in Abasteron House on Horn Island. She is haunted by a dark nocturnal visitor. Each night while Kip sleeps, this winged creature invades her dreams and drags her to the bottom of a ghost-grey sea. Even Kip's Jungian therapist, Dr. Laz Merlyn, cannot help Kip out of this ghostly world. Then she meets the charming but lost Raymond Kera. Raymond can't resist the seductive Kip; he is drawn into Kip's night sea journeys. Can Raymond rescue Kip? What risks will he have to take? Or will Kip pay the ultimate price?

This supernatural thriller is a fast-paced read with the mystery of angels and demons, psychological and spiritual twists, murder and romance.

From the author of the Amazon Kindle best-selling ghost story The Dazzling Darkness, a Readers' Favorite International Bronze Medal Winner, 2014. Paula Cappa is the recipient of a Chanticleer Book Award for Greylock, the prestigious Eric Hoffer Book Award, the Readers' Favorite International Bronze Medal for Supernatural Suspense, and a Gothic Readers Book Club Award Winner in Outstanding Fiction.

https://www.amazon.com/Night-Sea-Journey-Tale-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B009ONWSC2?ie=UTF8&keywords=Night%20Sea%20Journey%2C%20A%20Tale%20of%20the%20supernatural&qid=1379253983&ref_=sr_1_1&s=books&sr=1-1

Grady Harp, Amazon Hall of Fame Reviewer Gives 5 STARS to Paula Cappa. "A talent that will draw even those who are not keen on supernatural stories into her fold."










★★★★ HORROR PALACE "A book that can steal the attention of any reader ... suspenseful, romantic, mystical tale that is sure to impress."

HORROR-WEB.COM REVIEW "Beautifully told. Cappa is a skilled writer producing beautiful prose with amazing imagery ... "


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

*99 cents*! Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural *99 cents this week only: June 12 to June 15, 2016.*

An Eric Hoffer Book Award Winner, 2015.
U.S. Review of Books: "Stunning and absorbing plot on par with--if not better than--a Dan Brown novel."

Romantic horror. Beautiful, seductive, a little bit wild. Kip Livingston is the type of woman who dreams deep. She is a painter. She lives alone in Abasteron House on Horn Island. She is haunted by a dark nocturnal visitor. Each night while Kip sleeps, this winged creature invades her dreams and drags her to the bottom of a ghost-grey sea. Even Kip's Jungian therapist, Dr. Laz Merlyn, cannot help Kip out of this ghostly world. Then she meets the charming but lost Raymond Kera. Raymond can't resist the seductive Kip; he is drawn into Kip's night sea journeys. Can Raymond rescue Kip? What risks will he have to take? Or will Kip pay the ultimate price?

This supernatural thriller is a fast-paced read with the mystery of angels and demons, psychological and spiritual twists, murder and romance.

From the author of the Amazon Kindle best-selling ghost story The Dazzling Darkness, a Readers' Favorite International Bronze Medal Winner, 2014. Paula Cappa is the recipient of a Chanticleer Book Award for Greylock, the prestigious Eric Hoffer Book Award, the Readers' Favorite International Bronze Medal for Supernatural Suspense, and a Gothic Readers Book Club Award Winner in Outstanding Fiction.

http://amzn.to/1PURP54

ERIC HOFFER BOOK AWARD FINALIST, 2015. "This romantic fantasy is propelled by gorgeous language and imagery, angels and demons.The grime of inner city Chicago, the tranquility of the Rhode Island coastline, and the depths of a phantasmagoric ocean are the stages for this conflict."

SAN FRANCISCO BOOK REVIEW ★★★★★ posts "NIGHT SEA JOURNEY is like reading a Dan Brown book with a wicked twist: it has real demons. Readers will be taken on a continual thrill ride, impossible to put down, a fast-paced thriller."

READERS' FAVORITE REVIEWS ★★★★★ "Marvelous, atmospheric and, oh, so very, very good. Profound, vibrant, and intensely moving. Highly recommended. Brava!"

★★★★★ Grady Harp, Amazon Hall of Fame Reviewer Gives 5 STARS to Paula Cappa. "A talent that will draw even those who are not keen on supernatural stories into her fold."

HellHorror.com ★★★★★ "Definitely a page turner where I did not want to put the book down. I would recommend this book to anyone who loves a great read, great writer, awesome detailed characters, demons, angels."

HorrorPalace.com ★★★★ "A suspenseful, romantic, mystical tale ... Cappa's superior writing skills, her ability to write this particular story to be so profound and thorough was perhaps one of the most impressive thing about the book."

Horror-Web.com "Beautifully told. Cappa is a skilled writer producing beautiful prose with amazing imagery."


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural 99 cents this week only in June 2016.

An Eric Hoffer Book Award Winner, 2015.
U.S. Review of Books: "Stunning and absorbing plot on par with--if not better than--a Dan Brown novel."

Romantic horror. Beautiful, seductive, a little bit wild. Kip Livingston is the type of woman who dreams deep. She is a painter. She lives alone in Abasteron House on Horn Island. She is haunted by a dark nocturnal visitor. Each night while Kip sleeps, this winged creature invades her dreams and drags her to the bottom of a ghost-grey sea. Even Kip's Jungian therapist, Dr. Laz Merlyn, cannot help Kip out of this ghostly world. Then she meets the charming but lost Raymond Kera. Raymond can't resist the seductive Kip; he is drawn into Kip's night sea journeys. Can Raymond rescue Kip? What risks will he have to take? Or will Kip pay the ultimate price?

This supernatural thriller is a fast-paced read with the mystery of angels and demons, psychological and spiritual twists, murder and romance.

From the author of the Amazon Kindle best-selling ghost story The Dazzling Darkness, a Readers' Favorite International Bronze Medal Winner, 2014. Paula Cappa is the recipient of a Chanticleer Book Award for Greylock, the prestigious Eric Hoffer Book Award, the Readers' Favorite International Bronze Medal for Supernatural Suspense, and a Gothic Readers Book Club Award Winner in Outstanding Fiction.

http://amzn.to/1PURP54

ERIC HOFFER BOOK AWARD FINALIST, 2015. "This romantic fantasy is propelled by gorgeous language and imagery, angels and demons"The grime of inner city Chicago, the tranquility of the Rhode Island coastline, and the depths of a phantasmagoric ocean are the stages for this conflict."

SAN FRANCISCO BOOK REVIEW ★★★★★ posts "NIGHT SEA JOURNEY is like reading a Dan Brown book with a wicked twist: it has real demons. Readers will be taken on a continual thrill ride, impossible to put down, a fast-paced thriller."

READERS' FAVORITE REVIEWS ★★★★★ "Marvelous, atmospheric and, oh, so very, very good. Profound, vibrant, and intensely moving. Highly recommended. Brava!"

★★★★★ Grady Harp, Amazon Hall of Fame Reviewer Gives 5 STARS to Paula Cappa. �A talent that will draw even those who are not keen on supernatural stories into her fold."

HellHorror.com ★★★★★ "Definitely a page turner where I did not want to put the book down. I would recommend this book to anyone who loves a great read, great writer, awesome detailed characters, demons, angels."

HorrorPalace.com ★★★★ "A suspenseful, romantic, mystical tale ... Cappa's superior writing skills, her ability to write this particular story to be so profound and thorough was perhaps one of the most impressive thing about the book."

Horror-Web.com "Beautifully told. Cappa is a skilled writer producing beautiful prose with amazing imagery."


----------



## Paula Cappa (Oct 25, 2012)

Night Sea Journey, A Tale of the Supernatural

An Eric Hoffer Book Award Winner, 2015.
U.S. Review of Books: "Stunning and absorbing plot on par with--if not better than--a Dan Brown novel."

Romantic horror. Beautiful, seductive, a little bit wild. Kip Livingston is the type of woman who dreams deep. She is a painter. She lives alone in Abasteron House on Horn Island. She is haunted by a dark nocturnal visitor. Each night while Kip sleeps, this winged creature invades her dreams and drags her to the bottom of a ghost-grey sea. Even Kip's Jungian therapist, Dr. Laz Merlyn, cannot help Kip out of this ghostly world. Then she meets the charming but lost Raymond Kera. Raymond can't resist the seductive Kip; he is drawn into Kip's night sea journeys. Can Raymond rescue Kip? What risks will he have to take? Or will Kip pay the ultimate price?

This supernatural thriller is a fast-paced read with the mystery of angels and demons, psychological and spiritual twists, murder and romance.

From the author of the Amazon Kindle best-selling ghost story The Dazzling Darkness, a Readers' Favorite International Bronze Medal Winner, 2014. Paula Cappa is the recipient of a Chanticleer Book Award for Greylock, the prestigious Eric Hoffer Book Award, the Readers' Favorite International Bronze Medal for Supernatural Suspense, and a Gothic Readers Book Club Award Winner in Outstanding Fiction.

http://amzn.to/1PURP54

ERIC HOFFER BOOK AWARD FINALIST, 2015. "This romantic fantasy is propelled by gorgeous language and imagery, angels and demons." The grime of inner city Chicago, the tranquility of the Rhode Island coastline, and the depths of a phantasmagoric ocean are the stages for this conflict."

SAN FRANCISCO BOOK REVIEW ★★★★★ posts "NIGHT SEA JOURNEY is like reading a Dan Brown book with a wicked twist: it has real demons. Readers will be taken on a continual thrill ride, impossible to put down, a fast-paced thriller."

READERS' FAVORITE REVIEWS ★★★★★ "Marvelous, atmospheric and, oh, so very, very good. Profound, vibrant, and intensely moving. Highly recommended. Brava!"

★★★★★ Grady Harp, Amazon Hall of Fame Reviewer Gives 5 STARS to Paula Cappa. "A talent that will draw even those who are not keen on supernatural stories into her fold."

HellHorror.com ★★★★★ "Definitely a page turner where I did not want to put the book down. I would recommend this book to anyone who loves a great read, great writer, awesome detailed characters, demons, angels."

HorrorPalace.com ★★★★ "A suspenseful, romantic, mystical tale ... Cappa's superior writing skills, her ability to write this particular story to be so profound and thorough was perhaps one of the most impressive thing about the book."

Horror-Web.com "Beautifully told. Cappa is a skilled writer producing beautiful prose with amazing imagery."


----------

